

Elastic Load Balancing Connection Timeout Management - narsil
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/elb-idle-timeout-control/?sc_ichannel=em&sc_icountry=global&sc_icampaigntype=launch&sc_icampaign=em_121652270&sc_idetail=em_153875820&ref_=pe_411040_121652270_7

======
narsil
This is great news. The max was previously 15 min, and you could set it by
contacting AWS Support.

